# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  How to build db2 cmd with embedded quotes using C#

## mmclendon

Dear Gurus:

I need to send this db2 NSE command (with embedded double quote chars) in a SELECT statement. The escape character for C# is a '\' and is not handled by DB2. How can I build the command in VS2008 C#?  

Desired SELECT statement:

SELECT LSTNM, GIVNM, TELNO
FROM DBAD.LISTING 
WHERE contains (NSEXMLIDX, 'EXPANSION LIMIT 500000
SECTIONS ("/nse/Name/lstnm", "/nse/Name/lstalias") ("SMITH" ) ') =1

Note that because there are quotes embedded in the SELECT statement, I cannot use a C# string. I have tried the  old \" but DB2 doesn't accommodate \ as a valid escape character.

I am new to C# development using DB2 NSE and could use some guidance.

Thanks! - Mike

----------

